# Caption This Photo!



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2014)

One of the "didn't quite make the cut" images from my trip, but it still needs a caption:


----------



## snerd (Sep 17, 2014)

Add one dash of super duper secret sauce to fish.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2014)

"A Fish's Tale"


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 18, 2014)

OK, Who took the nesting box !!!!!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombs away


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 18, 2014)

"Gees, when they said this fish goes right through you, they weren't kidding"


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 18, 2014)

"That Fish went RIGHT through me!"


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 18, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> "Gees, when they said this fish goes right through you, they weren't kidding"



Dang it, I wrote the same thing... .  Didn't even see your response


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 18, 2014)

Glad I wasn't in the nest when I farted.


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2014)

That wasn't a fart.


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2014)

This is a good illustration of why there are restrooms in restaurants.  

And both start with "rest".


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 18, 2014)

In with the good fish, out with the bad.. whew


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 18, 2014)

Someone please edit this photo!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 18, 2014)

Hold on while I make some room for more sushi.


----------



## snerd (Sep 18, 2014)

Designer said:


> That wasn't a fart.


Shart?!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2014)

Hmmm, methinks a visit to the doctor IS in order.




Gary A. said:


> "A Fish's Tale"


Hey Gary, good to see you posting.  Whatever happened to Seefutlung?


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Hmmm, methinks a visit to the doctor IS in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... I forgot my handel ... so I just started all over again. Good to see you alive and hopefully well.

Gary


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2014)

How agaee ... "Fish again ... I just had fish."


----------



## jkzo (Sep 18, 2014)

roosting over fish !!!!!!!!!!


----------

